
Talos II Mainboards Now FSF-Certified to Respect Your Freedom - stargrave
https://www.fsf.org/news/talos-ii-mainboard-and-talos-ii-lite-mainboard-now-fsf-certified-to-respect-your-freedom
======
rbanffy
Any 100% Windows-proof high performance workstation is welcome.

